# No Noreve cover for Kindle Touch :(



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I emailed Noreve customer service and asked if they would be making a cover for the Kindle Touch and their response is they will NOT be making one.  Boo hoo!  I ordered the non-lighted Amazon cover for it but I sure wanted to get a Noreve, it's still my favorite Kindle cover.  They will be making a cover for the Fire, but not the Touch.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Patricia, guess you're just going to have to get a Fire.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

BlondeStylus said:


> Patricia, guess you're just going to have to get a Fire.


LOL, hadn't thought of that! I didn't order the Fire because I already have a small tablet and don't use it very much.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a tablet but don't use it for reading and it only has a slip cover. I think the love factor in the nor eve is when you read a book because you hold it in your hands but with a tablet I find it rest it on a prop and my hands are constantly typing. I did however much prefer the noreve on my k2 than my k3.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I ordered the Amazon cover for it, but really wanted a Noreve.  I like my Noreve for my K3 but I do think they changed up the colors between the K2 and the K3.  I had a purple one for the K2 and bought a purple one for the K3 and it was not the same purple.  The one I used all the time now on my K3 is the platinum one and I truly love it.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry you won't be able to get a Noreve for your Touch.  Maybe they will reconsider later.  Are they making one for the Nook Touch?

But glad to hear they are doing one for the Fire.  I can add that to my options for a preferably leather cover that will fold back completely.  But since this is my first tablet I will have to see how I use it before deciding what cover will be best.  At least I will be able to use my CoylCushions yet.

Thanks Patricia.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

That is really a shame.  I'm not sure if I am going to get a Kindle Touch, Kindle Lite or both, but wanted to get a Noreve for it because they are so light weight and nice to hold.  I was hoping they would go back to the K2 design.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It's funny how a Noreve announcement flushes out the same people again after a few quiet times!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> It's funny how a Noreve announcement flushes out the same people again after a few quiet times!


Very true. I guess we're all loyal, aren't we


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

According to their website, they ARE making a cover for the baby K (Kindle 4), though. Hooray! I think. I've had such bad luck with their customer service recently, but I do LOVE their covers.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Yossarian said:


> According to their website, they ARE making a cover for the baby K (Kindle 4), though. Hooray! I think. I've had such bad luck with their customer service recently, but I do LOVE their covers.


Yes, I saw that, and it also says they'll be making on for the Fire. Wonder why not the Touch??


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I got an e-mail that the Kindle 4 cover will be available in two to three weeks.  Kindle 4 and Kindle Fire, I wonder why no Touch?

I found this on their website, doesn't look like it will be the K2 design.  


For
Amazon Kindle 4

Characteristics

- Elegant case conceived in top quality handcrafted leather
- Practical thanks to its snap closure
- Slim and padded design
- Built-in rail system to hold the device without compromise
- Access to basic functions (multiple openings on the leather)
- Protects the device in an optimal manner
- Complete travel wallet on the left side opening
- Three business or credit card slots
- Two interior slip pockets, holds your cash, passport or travel tickets
- Possibility of holding the device in an upright position


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Michelle, I agree, why are they making it for the Kindle 4 and the Fire, but not the Touch??  I would order another platinum one in a minute.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Platinum not pink?  

Maybe when the Touch comes out they will decide to make one.  It makes no since to make a cover for two out of the three new Kindles.  

I just checked, they don't have one for the Nook Simple Touch.  I wonder why they don't like touch.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think they changed the colors after the K2.  They still call them the same colors but they look different to me.  I loved the purple for the K2 and bought one for the K3 but didn't like it as well.  I still love the platinum.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Cardinal

I can't speak for them but we were not going to do a touch cover and after many customer requests we finally did. They do not sell well and are actually one of the least popular items we have. Im guessing that is the same issue.

We are doing covers for the touch and the Fire but won't do a cover for the Kindle 4, only a sleeve right now


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Cardinal
> 
> I can't speak for them but we were not going to do a touch cover and after many customer requests we finally did. They do not sell well and are actually one of the least popular items we have. Im guessing that is the same issue.
> 
> We are doing covers for the touch and the Fire but won't do a cover for the Kindle 4, only a sleeve right now


I'm curious about this, why do you think the Touch covers don't sell well? Wonder why people wouldn't want a cover for their Touch the same as they want a cover for all their other Kindles?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I'm curious about this, why do you think the Touch covers don't sell well? Wonder why people wouldn't want a cover for their Touch the same as they want a cover for all their other Kindles?


I wonder if that will apply to the Amazon Touch or if that was just something unique with the B&N Touch. I have no idea how sales were for this so maybe that could be one factor or it could be the covers that B&N sold for it were more appealing. It might also be a different demographic/comsumer for that product. I know my step-daughter has a Nook and has never heard of Noreve or Oberon. She would buy what they offered at B&N and not look elsewhere.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> We are doing covers for the touch and the Fire but won't do a cover for the Kindle 4, only a sleeve right now


    I thought Oberon was doing a cover for the Kindle 4 (non touch lite) as well as the Touch?

Okay, so Oberon is is making a cover for the Touch and not K4 (so far).

Noreve is making a cover for the K4 but not the Touch (so far).

This makes figuring out which cover to buy for which Kindle much easier.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I thought Oberon was doing a cover for the Kindle 4 (non touch lite) as well as the Touch?
> 
> Okay, so Oberon is is making a cover for the Touch and not K4 (so far).
> 
> ...


But I'm not getting a K4, did you get one?

And I just wanted to mention I'm sort of glad I got my first Kindle way back when there was only *A* Kindle, I mean only one single Kindle to buy. I would so totally confused if I was just starting out now, there are so many options available


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> But I'm not getting a K4, did you get one?


I don't have time to use one right now, so I plan to get one when my job finishes. The Touch will probably arrive around the same time and I can see which one I like better. I really want page button on the bezel which is making the K4 tempting as an out and about Kindle. Or maybe just use my K3 as the out and about Kindle and keep the Touch at home...



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> And I just wanted to mention I'm sort of glad I got my first Kindle way back when there was only *A* Kindle, I mean only one single Kindle to buy. I would so totally confused if I was just starting out now, there are so many options available


I know! My mom wants a Nook or Kindle for Christmas and I have no idea which Kindle to get her. 3G or Wifi only? Ads or no ads? Touch, Keyboard, or very light weight. Graphite, white or grey?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Cardinal
> 
> I can't speak for them but we were not going to do a touch cover and after many customer requests we finally did. They do not sell well and are actually one of the least popular items we have. Im guessing that is the same issue.
> 
> We are doing covers for the touch and the Fire but won't do a cover for the Kindle 4, only a sleeve right now


Do you mean the Nook Touch covers are not selling well?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Do you mean the Nook Touch covers are not selling well?


That's the way I took his response too.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That's the way I took his response too.


That's what I thought as well. The Nook Touch is thicker and might be easier to hold without a case than the Kindles which might make Nook covers sell less. If I made eReader covers, I think I would want my line to include all current Kindle models, since it is the most popular eReader.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Patricia.  I was referring to Nook Touch.. Sorry for the confusion. They did not sell well. We are doing covers for all Kindles. Pre orders for the Fire and Touch will be soon. (I'm also a she.. Lol)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Oops, sorry (about the he/she thing).  Glad to hear you'll be making covers for the Touch.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL.. well how were you to know.. also the pre order pages for the touch and the Fire will be up in about a week and a half or less, we are also adding three new designs. Camelot, Falling Leaves and Van Goghs boats. I will be debuting them on our facebook page as soon as I have them


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

The new designs sound intriguing.  Falling Leaves especially but interested to see the VanGogh Boats too.  And of course the color choices.  I am set initially for a Fire cover so I have time to pick out the perfect cover for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Be sure to check out the Oberon thread for more information on their plans for covers.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20993.0.html



and now back to our original programming about Noreve covers... 

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

For the people who have both Noreve's for the K2 and the K3, how easy or hard is it to hold the K3, and to snap the strap in place?  Are the K3s as comfortable to hold as the K2s?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> For the people who have both Noreve's for the K2 and the K3, how easy or hard is it to hold the K3, and to snap the strap in place? Are the K3s as comfortable to hold as the K2s?


Michelle, yes the K3's are as comfortable as the K2's were. The snap goes in place just like the K2's did, only difference is it's on the front of the cover, I just fold it back and snap it. And you know the K3 covers have the little "stand" thing on the back but I don't even notice it being there, it doesn't get in the way or make it any more bulky or anything. Although I don't know why they put it there, you have to have the cover open to even use the stand.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I just sent Noreve an e-mail that I hope they make a cover for the Touch.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Good idea, Michelle!  Maybe if enough people ask, they'll change their mind about it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The Kindle 4 covers are up:

http://www.noreve.com/langue/en/product/Amazon_Kindle_4_Tradition_leather_case.html

This looks like a nice cover and has my favorite feature of the K2 line - the snapping magnet.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

So this is for the baby kindle?  I wish they hadn't called it K4 because it implies it is an upgrade to the K3 which it isn't.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Pushka said:


> So this is for the baby kindle? I wish they hadn't called it K4 because it implies it is an upgrade to the K3 which it isn't.


Yes, this is for the baby Kindle. I agree, everything about the baby kindle is a downgrade to the K3, but it is really, really compact and lite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> So this is for the baby kindle? I wish they hadn't called it K4 because it implies it is an upgrade to the K3 which it isn't.


To be sure, Amazon doesn't call it the K4, they just call it the Kindle. K4 is the term adopted by fan groups (such as KindleBoards) and vendors to distinguish it.  I prefer K-Mini myself, but it looks like K4 has won out...

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I just went and looked, you are right:  Kindle, Kindle Touch and Kindle Keyboard.

Personally, I wish they just put the page turn buttons on the Kindle Touch and released only that -- we'd have enough variety with Special Offers or not and WiFi or WiFi & 3G.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> I just went and looked, you are right: Kindle, Kindle Touch and Kindle Keyboard.


What You doubted me? *places back of hand to forehead and feels faint* LOL! 

As for your other point, maybe so. But I do so love my K-Mini  and I don't really want a touch screen....and they are selling like hotcakes. I don't think Amazon can sell a touch screen device at that price point.

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> The Kindle 4 covers are up:
> 
> http://www.noreve.com/langue/en/product/Amazon_Kindle_4_Tradition_leather_case.html
> 
> This looks like a nice cover and has my favorite feature of the K2 line - the snapping magnet.


Awwww Michelle, why did you have to show me that I want one for my Touch so badly. Maybe they will change their mind once they see how many people buy the Touch, that would be nice.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> The Kindle 4 covers are up:
> 
> http://www.noreve.com/langue/en/product/Amazon_Kindle_4_Tradition_leather_case.html
> 
> This looks like a nice cover and has my favorite feature of the K2 line - the snapping magnet.


I wish they'd included photos of the back. I'm hoping there's NO stand - the description doesn't mention one.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have two K3 Noreves and was hesitant to buy one because of the stand on the back, but I have to admit I never even notice it.  Never use it either.....but it doesn't get in the way at all like I thought it would.

I really want one for my Touch


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What You doubted me? *places back of hand to forehead and feels faint* LOL!


Sorry for doubting you! How could I even think for one second that Amazon would call it the Kindle 4? I remember after the Kindle 3 was out for a few months reading a review saying the new Kindle is called the Kindle 3 by everyone in the world except Amazon. 



Yossarian said:


> I wish they'd included photos of the back. I'm hoping there's NO stand - the description doesn't mention one.


I don't think this one has a stand. The description of the K3 mentions it has a stand and this one doesn't.



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I really want one for my Touch


Yeah, when the Kindles were just announced, I was thinking if I kept both I would like the Kindle Baby/4/mini/lite in an Oberon and the Touch in a Noreve. So Oberon discontinues the cover I want and Noreve says it won't make a cover for the Touch. 

I saw that you ordered the Belkin for your Touch. That is what I have for the mini and it is growing on me. The downside to it is it doesn't have a snap, just magnets to hold it close and sometimes they can break when you don't want them to.

I have a feeling that Noreve will add a cover for the Touch. 

I can't wait for the Touch to come out, I wish it was shipping before the Fire.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Michelle, at first I had ordered the non-lighted Amazon cover for the Touch, especially when I saw that they had it in purple   But then after looking at it more carefully, I'm not sure I like the way the Touch fits down into the Amazon cover.  My reason for that is mostly because my very favorite light is the M-Edge E-Luminator and it has that little "tab" that slides in between the Kindle and the cover and I think the way the Touch fits down into that Amazon cover, it wouldn't allow the tab to slip in there, so I switched and ordered the Belkin cover.  Several people have gotten the Belkin for their Baby Kindles and have been pleased with them.  And it also comes in purple 

I'm actually considering the Belkin a "temporary" cover because I ultimately hope to get a Noreve.  I'm still hoping they change their minds and make one for the Touch.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I was going to get the lighted cover, but it doesn't have a way of closing.  I was going to get the purple Belkin for the Kindle Lite but they were temporarily out, and my experience with the K2 and K3 made me want a cover right away so I went with black.  The Belkin actually feels really nice, the trouble I have with it is the magents sometimes break open when I move my hand.  For the Touch I might get the purple Belkin or the Marware, but they are to have a cover right away and make a final decide when we see if Noreve actually makes a Touch cover (and if I am keeping the Touch).


----------

